# freeing up a frozen auger and impeller



## sub-zero (Oct 6, 2010)

found this pretty handy video on how to free up your frozen auger and impeller. definitely a lot easier compared to poking at it with a stick to loosen the ice.


----------



## amped_16 (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks for posting that. That should've been common sense to do that but I never thought of using hot water until I saw this vid. Hopefully I won't need to use this information this coming winter season.


----------

